# Laying hens



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

I have 8 rosters and 10 hens of New Hampshire reds I want to keep 4 hens how many rosters should I keep and how much should I sell the remaining chickens for


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi and welcome! I would keep 1 rooster with 4 hens. I don't know about prices.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!I'd keep the rooster price low,maybe $5,roosters are hard to get rid of.As for the laying hens,$10 or so,everybody wants laying hens.It's chick season but not everybody likes caring for chicks and prefer older birds,so you may be in luck with your timing.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Years ago (?) I had good luck with only selling trios to get rid of the roosters. 2 hens and a roo as a package.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

How much did you sell the trio's for


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

$25.00 but no one can say what anyone else can get for chickens.


----------



## I love chickens (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone else here have any thoughts?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Out here depending on breed trios can go for $25 and up. I sold a trio of legbars for $80


----------

